# Gauge 3 (2,5 inch gauge) Brittania



## cfodk (May 19, 2011)

I just put my name on a contract for one of these:


http://www.kingscalelivesteam.co.uk/


I was going for the Accucraft K36, but when I saw this I was sold.... 


Delivery is not until Christmas, but will post again with pictures when it arrives. What a Christmas that will be


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Wuhu strikes again! 
Now they are getting bigger!! 
Actually the price looks good for a Gauge 3 loco. 
I hope that it meets your expectations. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautifull engine. Does it run on the same track as G1? 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Patricio, 
This is NOT Gauge 1. 
As cfodk says in his topic, it is Gauge 3, which is 2 1/2" gauge, and built to the scale of 1:22.6. 
So it is 41.59% larger than Gauge 1 models. 
This is one of the 'problems' (if you can call it that) with Gauge 3 - large locos and coaches take up a lot of room, especially in the trunk of the car! 
Also Mr Cfodk, it has one 't' and two 'n's', as in BRITANNIA. 
I have been known to spell it wrong as well!!! 
I notice that Kingscale have even spelt it wrong on their page heading!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cfodk (May 19, 2011)

Posted By David Leech on 01 Feb 2012 04:52 PM 
Hi Patricio, 
This is NOT Gauge 1. 
As cfodk says in his topic, it is Gauge 3, which is 2 1/2" gauge, and built to the scale of 1:22.6. 
So it is 41.59% larger than Gauge 1 models. 
This is one of the 'problems' (if you can call it that) with Gauge 3 - large locos and coaches take up a lot of room, especially in the trunk of the car! 
Also Mr Cfodk, it has one 't' and two 'n's', as in BRITANNIA. 
I have been known to spell it wrong as well!!! 
I notice that Kingscale have even spelt it wrong on their page heading!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Haha... thats where I "picked it up". Ive been spelling it "Britannia" all my life, but thought I was wrong... who am I to tell an Englishman....









It IS a pretty big loco, comparable in size to the K36 in 1:20,3 - about 3 times as heavy as a gauge 1 model. It will run on 64mm gauge (2,5inch) - which not too many people have (yet) - but in the good old days it was quite popular. To my knowledge this is the only commercially made rtr gauge 3 loco on the market. Before I found this loco I tried to commission a build with a professional model builder but could not afford it (more than twice as expensive) so this came along perfectly timed. 

Wuhu Brands make various locomotives in different gauges - some in their own name, and some in cooperation with other companies (as in this case). They seem to know how to build quality .... if someone tells them what quality is and keep them to it. I would probably not have bought a Chinese loco without the association with well known model makers in UK. Although reasonably priced, 4900£ is still a lot of money.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Cfodk, 
I take it that you live in the UK, where there seems to be a thriving Gauge 3 community, so I am sure that you will find many places to run it. 
I was asked to build some Gauge 3 passenger cars, but they are just too big for everything. 
They won't fit in my brake. 
They won't fit in my paint booth. 
etc. etc.! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cfodk (May 19, 2011)

Actually I live in Denmark - so the only track around will be my own - when built...  

I never owned a live steam loco before - but just had to have this one. I am still to explain to my family why we are not going on a holiday this year, but thats an entirely different story ...


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Cfodk: 

Beatifull engine, like the Aster one. If you like so much this engine, I know O.S. ENGINES produce one, a bigger version, I believe 3.5 gauge. Cost about $11,000 usd. 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## cfodk (May 19, 2011)

... here is a youtube video of the Britannia on rollers.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMlEF8uhCwY


----------

